# Butter Worms



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Hay

Anyone know where to get feeder Butter Worms from in UK? 

Cheers


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Well, I just purchased some under the name 'tebos' and found another place selling them as 'tebo worms'  ill let your guys know how they go down


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

I forgot I made this thread... might as well give an update on the butter worms.. THEY NEVER ARRIVED :?

Called several times and been told they dont have acess to the internet orders or sommin, going to have to chase them up again but keep forgeting :shock:


----------

